

Richard Branson on why you should stand up in meetings - burntcaramel
http://www.virgin.com/richard-branson/why-you-should-stand-up-in-meetings

======
chucksmash
This perspective is a good counterpoint to the complaints made in [0]. The
stand up isn't necessarily an antipattern, but the stand up as a status
meeting for management absolutely is.

[0] [http://kristopherwilson.com/2015/03/09/the-daily-stand-up-
is...](http://kristopherwilson.com/2015/03/09/the-daily-stand-up-is-an-
antipattern/)

